# Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle



## Knigge007 (12. Mai 2010)

Moin Jungs,

brauche ne mittelschwere Hechtrute für Köder bis ca 18cm(reicht fürn Sommer), eine Zander/Hecht Spinne mit 15-55g habe ich ja schon.... 

Fische nur vom Ufer !

WG bis 100g oder doch bis 150g - kein Plan... #c

Möcht über den Sommer mit max. 18cm Ködern fischen eventuell mal mit 20cm aber mehr nicht, im Winter vorerst bis 30cm... keine Ahnung was die Winter Köder wiegen(lassen wir die 16" Musky Bull Dawgs mit 1kg mal außen vor) , vorallem bei den Gufis steht meist keine Gewichts Angabe dabei, wie ich feststellen musste sind schon meine 7" Fox Pro Shads inkls. Jigkopf ziemlich schwer weshalb ich jetzt auch ne 2. etwas schwerere Rute brauche.

*************

Will zwar viel mit Gufis fischen (dafür ist eine Fast Tapper Aktion glaub am besten oder ?), aber hab schon einige und werde auch noch Wobbler/Crankbaits, Blech, Swimm und Hardbaits kaufen - eigentlich die ganze Palette, frage deshalb weil ich mal gelesen habe das Gufi Ruten auch mit Wobblern und Co taugen sofern diese nicht tieflaufend sind.... 

Nur ab wann werden Wobbler als tieflaufend deklariert ?

Unsere Seen sind zwar mit 9m Tiefe angegeben, aber wie ich letztens am Echolot sehen konnte haben wir zumindest am Hauptsee alle 5-12m Kanten mit 2-3,5m, weshalb ich vorerst keine Wobbler kaufe die tiefer als 5,5m laufen.... mal nicht solange ich die Seen nicht ganz genau kenne und das dauert.

Oder gibts hier Leute die ganz klar sagen das wenn man verschiedene KuKös fischt man von der Aktion her auch 2 Ruten kaufen sollte ?

Sorry wieder viel bla bla aber so könnt Ihr mir wohl besser helfen, wär noch nett wenn Ihr zur Empfehlung sagen könntet ob die WG Angaben der Rute so hinhauen oder man lieber nicht an das angegebene Maximum gehen sollte, Danksche. #6

********************
Rute+Rolle sollte max 250€ kosten, muss nicht zwingend "das Beste" sein, bin auch offen für billige Ruten, Rolle aber nicht unter 75€ !

Bei der Schnur weiß ich noch nicht genau... die Stroft würd ich liebend gerne mal testen wie die im Vergleich zu meiner 0,15er PowerPro ist um zu sehen ob sich der hohe Preis Longtime wirklich lohnt, aber die Stroft S4 ist mir aktuell zu teuer..... Normal müsste die R4 doch ausreichen (?), hat die schonmal jemand gefischt oder sogar mal beide Stroft Geflechte und kann was dazu sagen ?

Habe gemeint es gab irgendwo von einem der Leute mit Affen Avater |rolleyes nen Test-Thread über die Stroft.... muss mal suchen....


Gruß


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

guck mal da

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...15_sid4da6d0cd65235dffa60bb4ef7955bb92_x2.htm

und da

http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQzAMwAA


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Hoi dat ging aber schnell #6

Weißt auch nicht wo der Unterschied zwischen der S. Technium 50-100g und der S. Speedmaster AX 50-100g liegt... außer das die Speedmaster ~30€ mehr kostet ???


Die Stradic gabs erst im Januar beim "Özzi-77" für 70€, miauuuu.....


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

soviel ich weiß ist der blank anders must du mal googlen. aber mit der ausrüstung kannste nix falsch machen, noch ne 0,06er whiplash drauf und los gehts!


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Hi,
also , die Speedmaster 270 XH reicht allemal für Hechte , da braucht du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MarcinMaximus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Habe mir im Winter die WFT Uli Beyer Esolucius mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20-110g zugelegt und bin super zufrieden. Gibt es bei Angel-Domäne im Angebot.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165839

Gestern habe ich mir noch die Daiwa Exceler Plus 2500 E gegönnt. Gibt es momentan für 59 € bei Askari.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

es geht ihm ja um schwere köder, für nen hecht würde die sicher reichen!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

du wirst jetzt von jeden seine lieblings rute und rolle gepostet bekommen. dann viel spaß beim raussuchen#h


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> du wirst jetzt von jeden seine lieblings rute und rolle gepostet bekommen. dann viel spaß beim raussuchen#h




hehe is mir schon klar aber so hab ich mal paar Empfehlungen, habe auch die SuFu benutzt aber da gibts nur einen einzigen Thread und der ist schon 3 Jahre alt.

Wo ich nch total unschlüssig bin ist ob die Rute 2,7m oder 3m werden soll, habe schon oft gelesen das viele beim spinnfischen mit 3m Ruten "Probleme" haben.

Naja mal abwarten meine leichte Zander/Hecht Rute ist 3m bisher hab ich die halt noch nicht zum spinnfischen benutzt aber Schonzeit ist ja ab Sonntag vorbei.

*Stimmen die WG Angaben die Shimano da macht, egal ob Speedmaster oder Technium ?*



Wie ne 0,06er Wiplash..... das is ja ne Barsch/Forellenschnur.... dafür habe ich ne Rute mit 8-28g, ich will aber ne Hechtrute mit min 100g haben.

Ich denk ich werd wenn nicht die Stroft S oder R wieder die PowerPro nehmen, die ist aktuell auf all meinen Spinnruten drauf und hatte bisher keine Probleme außer das die PP unter 10lbs nicht mehr Rund ist.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

forellenschnur? die trägt 10,6 kilo, was fängst du für forellen? ich fange damit seit jahren hechte, zander sogut wie alles. ich bevorzuge 2,70m lange spinnruten da ich auch oft mit dem boot unterwegs bin und 3,00er mir zu unhandlich sind.

*ja die stimmen*


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Hallo,
als schwere Spinnrute habe ich eine Sportex Carat Spin 5dl | 2,75m - WG 100gr, fällt aber schwerer aus. 
Nutze ich auch zum Pilken in Ostsee & Norwegen. Schönes Ding! 

Bei ebay o.ä. kriegt man die teilweise noch - evtl. gibts auch Nachfolgemodelle? ...


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

wenn du mit deiner bremse umgehen kannst, eine vernünftige rute hast mit guter aktion und etwas gefühl in den pfoten landest du mit dieser schnur jeden heimischen fisch behaupte ich. aber egal dann nimm einfach stärkere schnur.


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Das kannst du glauben aber ich nie im Leben das die neue Wiplash in 0,20er Größe auf einmal ~25kg Tragkraft haben soll, das kann einfach nicht sein !!!

Hast schonmal nen Zugtest gemacht ?


Klar hab ich keine 2 Linke Hände, aber mir gehts hier rein um den Abrieb da will ich mindestens ne 0,15er Schnur haben, bin bei dieser Kombo sogar am überlegen ob ich mir die 0,19er PP holen soll mit angegebenen 13kg... wenn se 9-10kg hat kann man zufrieden sein !

Unsere Baggerseen sind sehr strukturreich, und Muscheln haben wir an manchen Stellen auch On Mass.



Rolle denk ich ein 4000er Modell, Kollege hat letztes Jahr beim Hecht spinnen 2 Waller gefangen einen mit 90cm einen mit 1,1m.... Rekord ist bisher bei 1,3m, angelt aber auch keiner gezielt auf Waller war halt alles Beifang beim Hecht angeln......


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



			
				Knigge007;2932232

[B schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmen die WG Angaben die Shimano da macht, egal ob Speedmaster oder Technium ?[/B]
> .



Hi,
nee, würde mal sagen das passt bei der Speedmaster XH nicht.
Die wird ja mit 50 - 100 Gramm angegeben , aber ich angele damit jetzt fast 3 Jahre und würde sagen 30 - 80 Gramm würde da besser passen.
Aber 20 cm Gummifische kannste damit ohne Probleme werfen , genau so wie 6 cm am 10 Gramm Kopf.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

hab ich gemacht mit meiner wildwaage und mit no knots hält sie sogar noch mehr! ich angel fast ausschließlich mit whiplash auch in norge!


----------



## daci7 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> hab ich gemacht mit meiner wildwaage und mit no knots hält sie sogar noch mehr! ich angel fast ausschließlich mit whiplash auch in norge!



dann mess bitte auch mal den durchmesser nach  weil 10,6 kg bei 0,06mm durchmesser ist schlicht utopisch.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



daci7 schrieb:


> dann mess bitte auch mal den durchmesser nach  weil 10,6 kg bei 0,06mm durchmesser ist schlicht utopisch.



dann probiers doch aus und schreib dann nochmal!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

ist ja auch off topic aber ich bin überzeugt und solange ich zufrieden bin wie viele meiner kollegen kommt auch nix anderes drauf. kann ja jeder wie er will:m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

@Anglerprofi05
Bei der Whiplash sind die Durchmesserangaben unter- und die Tragkraftangaben hoffnungslos übertrieben. Eine 0,10mm Whiplash hat einen reellen Durchmesser von 0,30mm und eine Tragkraft von ~10kg.

So einen versifften Bindfaden würde ich nichtmal jemandem empfehlen den ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann.


----------



## daci7 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> ist ja auch off topic aber ich bin überzeugt und solange ich zufrieden bin wie viele meiner kollegen kommt auch nix anderes drauf. kann ja jeder wie er will:m



da hst du allerdings recht :m


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> @Anglerprofi05
> Bei der Whiplash sind die Durchmesserangaben unter- und die Tragkraftangaben hoffnungslos übertrieben. Eine 0,10mm Whiplash hat einen reellen Durchmesser von 0,30mm und eine Tragkraft von ~10kg.
> 
> So einen versifften Bindfaden würde ich nichtmal jemandem empfehlen den ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann.




hast ja so recht!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich weiß. http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060306...l-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich weiß. http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060306...l-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html



und wo steht da was von whiplash? da geht es um geflochtene schnüre!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Artikel lesen hilft



ja stimmt ich war nich bis unten


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Also wenn ich  das von TE geschriebene _Möcht über den Sommer mit max. 18cm Ködern fischen eventuell mal mit 20cm aber mehr nicht, im Winter vorerst bis 30cm..._ lese, dann verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wie man eine 50-100WG Shimano (die ein reelles WG von ~30-max 80g haben) empfehlen kann?
Ein 23cm Kopyto ist ohne Jig schon schwerer als man mit einer Speedmaster/Beastmaster/Technium führen, geschweige denn noch entspannt werfen kann.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

wenn das reelle wurfgewicht bei 30.80 liegt ist das optimal bei 55g.  was wiegen deine gummis?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Für solche Köder habe ich eine gekürzte, handaufgebaute Tusk Spin 60-120. Die Rute passt aber nicht ins Preisspektrum des TE.



feine rute!


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> wenn das reelle wurfgewicht bei 30.80 liegt ist das optimal bei 55g.  was wiegen deine gummis?



Hi,
ich denke genau so viel wie andere auch , aber es ist nun mal Fakt das man mit einer Speedmaster 270 XH ohne Probleme 20 cm Gummis werfen und auch führen kann.
Meist angele ich aber mit Gummis bis 15 cm und 10-20 Gramm Köpfen.

Wenn man aber 100 % sicher gehen will dann würde ich zu einer Pilkrute raten , macht dann sicher Spaß wenn sich ein 65 cm Hecht den Köder nimmt 

Aber jeder so wie er möchte 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

is doch mein reden udo


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> wenn das reelle wurfgewicht bei 30.80 liegt ist das optimal bei 55g.  was wiegen deine gummis?


Ein 23cm Latschen wiegt ohne Jig ~80g.

@Udo561
Eine Speedmaster AX 270XH ist mit dem werfen und führen eines 23er Latschen mit 30g Jig komplett überfordert. Ich hab selbst eine Speedmaster und die zwei Jahre lang geworfen.
Das die Spinne für jeden Hecht mehr als ausreichend ist, steht außer Frage, aber für Gummifische von 20-30cm mit einem Jigkopf würde ich die nicht einsetzen, weil sie dafür nicht tauglich ist.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

gut christian, 80g ohne jig dann noch nen 20er oder 30er jigkopf. sehe ein das mit 110g die peitsche überfordert is aber ich mag auch so schweres zeug nicht werfen.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ein 23cm Latschen wiegt ohne Jig ~80g.
> 
> @Udo561
> Eine Speedmaster AX 270XH ist mit dem werfen und führen eines 23er Latschen mit 30g Jig komplett überfordert.  aber für Gummifische von 20-30cm mit einem Jigkopf würde ich die nicht einsetzen, weil sie dafür nicht tauglich ist.



Hi,
ich schrieb auch was von 20 cm Gummis , die werden jetzt ja immer größer  ,einen größeren habe ich damit noch nie geworfen und meine Köpfe sind auch nie schwerer als 20 Gramm.
Klar ist die Rute mit 30 cm Gummis und 30 Gramm Köpfen überfordert , da gebe ich dir uneingeschrenkt Recht #6

Aber mit bis zu 20 cm Gummis und 20 Gramm Köpfen kommt sie ohne Probleme zurecht .

Gruß Udo


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wen interessiert es ob Du solche Köder nicht werfen willst? Der TE stellt diese Anforderungen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

damit er vorher nochmal darüber nachdenkt! das is sack schwer und wenn ich aktiv fischen will und nach ner halben stunde tut der arm und der wurffinger weh dann ist alles für die katz gewesen die tipps hier und alles oder nicht?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> damit er vorher nochmal darüber nachdenkt! das is sack schwer und wenn ich aktiv fischen will und nach ner halben stunde tut der arm und der wurffinger weh dann ist alles für die katz gewesen die tipps hier und alles oder nicht?



es sei denn er will schleppen dann sind aber die ruten komplett vorn baum denk ich.


----------



## Slotti (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Aber mit bis zu 20 cm Gummis und 20 Gramm Köpfen kommt sie ohne Probleme zurecht .
> ...




|bigeyes|bigeyes finde ich für die Rute jetzt auch extrem viel. Fehlen da vielleicht 30cm Spitze? 

Aber da sieht man mal wieder das man Ruten eigentlich nicht auf Empfehlung kaufen sollte, da geht das persönliche Empfinden schon beim Wurfgewicht dermaßen auseinander das Vergleiche nutzlos sind.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> brauche ne mittelschwere Hechtrute für Köder bis ca 18cm(reicht fürn Sommer),
> Gruß



Hi,
sorry , aber der TE möchte Köder *bis 18 cm *werfen 
So , und nun vergessen wir die 20 oder 30 cm mal wieder und der TE hat die Qual der Wahl .
Und ich bin jetzt raus das ich mich auf den Weg nach Holland mache 
Bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wen interessiert es ob Du solche Köder nicht werfen willst? Der TE stellt diese Anforderungen.



haut wohl nich so ganz hin..|rolleyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry , aber der TE möchte Köder *bis 18 cm *werfen
> So , und nun vergessen wir die 20 oder 30 cm mal wieder und der TE hat die Qual der Wahl .





> Möcht über den Sommer mit max. 18cm Ködern fischen eventuell mal mit 20cm aber mehr nicht, im Winter vorerst bis 30cm...


Bis 20cm und im Winter bis 30cm. Je nach Köder hat ein 20cm Gummifisch ~40g, dann noch 30g für den Jig hinzu (+~10g für Angstdrilling(e)) und das dann mit einer 270XH vom Ufer aus werfen? Die ist damit schon komplett überfordert, geschweige denn für den Einsatz noch schwererer Gummifische/Jigköpfe geeignet.
"Ab und zu" mal solche Dinger ranzuhängen ist kein Thema, aber wenn ständig mit solchen Gewichten geworfen wird, dann würde ich eine Spinne mit ~120-150g einsetzen.


----------



## Blueplay76 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Hallo,

für die genannten Ködergrößen sollte es im Fließgewässer, wenn ne Speedmaster, dann schon die Mort Manie AX in 2,7m sein. Die normale Speedy würde *ich* keinesfalls für Action Köder größer 15cm + 18 Gramm Kopf nehmen. Da das Ködergefühl danach rapide abnimmt.


----------



## antonio (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> forellenschnur? die trägt 10,6 kilo, was fängst du für forellen? ich fange damit seit jahren hechte, zander sogut wie alles. ich bevorzuge 2,70m lange spinnruten da ich auch oft mit dem boot unterwegs bin und 3,00er mir zu unhandlich sind.
> 
> *ja die stimmen*



soll sie tragen und 0,06 daß ich nicht lache.

antonio


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

was wollt ihr von mir? ich fische diese schnur und fange damit! und wer fängt hat recht! letztes jahr im august hab ich nen silberkarpfen beim hecht wobbeln gehakt (leider) und hatte nach 50min drill nen 18kg schweren fisch im boot liegen. was will ich mehr ich hab noch nie nen fisch durch schnurbruch verloren, zumindest nicht mit der whiplash. ihr könnt doch alle auf andere schnüre zurückgreifen, ich hab sie empfohlen weil ich sehr zufrieden bin damit aber hier hat ja jeder zweite die lauwarme kartoffelsuppe erfunden. macht ja kein spaß wenn man für nen lausigen schnurtipp der noch nichmal zum thema gehört runter gemacht wird!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich schrieb auch was von 20 cm Gummis , die werden jetzt ja immer größer  ,einen größeren habe ich damit noch nie geworfen und meine Köpfe sind auch nie schwerer als 20 Gramm.
> Klar ist die Rute mit 30 cm Gummis und 30 Gramm Köpfen überfordert , da gebe ich dir uneingeschrenkt Recht #6
> 
> ...



Schönes Beispiel wie unterschiedlich hier die persönliche Einschätzung ist. Bei Ködern mit 6" und 21g finde ich die Speedmaster XH absolut am oberen Limit wenn nicht schon überfordert.

Mir persönlich knickt die Spitze dann beim Jiggen schon zu sehr weg, durchleiern geht sicher, aber ordentlich werfen für meinen Geschmack auch schon nicht mehr. Real würde ich das obere WG der SM XH bei ~70g, das optimale im Bereich ~50g einordnen.



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für die genannten Ködergrößen sollte es im Fließgewässer, wenn ne  Speedmaster, dann schon die Mort Manie AX in 2,7m sein. Die normale  Speedy würde *ich* keinesfalls für Action Köder größer 15cm + 18  Gramm Kopf nehmen. Da das Ködergefühl danach rapide abnimmt.



So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## MarcinMaximus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ein 23cm Latschen wiegt ohne Jig ~80g.


 
Ein 11er Relex Kopyto wiegt 14gr., dann wird ein 23er nicht gleich das 6fache wiegen. #c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> was wollt ihr von mir? ich fische diese schnur und fange damit! und wer fängt hat recht! letztes jahr im august hab ich nen silberkarpfen beim hecht wobbeln gehakt (leider) und hatte nach 50min drill nen 18kg schweren fisch im boot liegen. was will ich mehr ich hab noch nie nen fisch durch schnurbruch verloren, zumindest nicht mit der whiplash.



Nix für ungut, aber das sagt wenig über die Schnur aus. Ich fange recht regelmäßig Marmorkarpfen >25kg und fische zuletzt mit Schnüren deren Tragkraft mit 4,5kg recht realistisch angegeben ist, Drilldauer im Schnitt unter 10 Minuten. Ist aber auch nichts besonderes, wenn man sein Gerät ein bisschen kennt und entsprechend konsequent drillt.

Punkt ist einfach das die Angaben der Whiplash sehr weit von der Realität entfernt sind. Die Schnur hat weder die angegebene Dicke, noch die Tragkraft. Das soll kein Angriff auf Dich sein, sondern einfach nur ein Hinweis!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

seh ich aein aber schau mal in den testbericht da sind alle geflochtenen durchgefallen bis auf eine! naja egal!


----------



## daci7 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das soll kein Angriff auf Dich sein, sondern einfach nur ein Hinweis!



genau so siehts aus!
leider kann ich zu der on topic diskussion nicht so viel beitragen, weil ich solche latschen nicht fische ...


----------



## MarcinMaximus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> locker... die Dinger sind ja auch um einiges dicker, nicht nur etwa doppelt so lang


 
|rolleyes das ist mir auch klar, trotzdem bezweifel ich, dass die 80gr wiegen. Fische die immer mit 20er Köpfen mit der Esolucius (bis 110gr Wurfgewicht) ohne Probleme. Würden die 80gr ohne Jigkopf wiegen, wäre ich genau am Limit. 

Werden nachher daheim mal die Küchenwage bemühen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Ein 11er Relex Kopyto wiegt 14gr., dann wird ein 23er nicht gleich das 6fache wiegen. #c


23cm Kopyto (schon etliche Male durchstochen und mit Rissen drin wiegt 77g. Allein der Gummifisch ist schon zu schwer um ihn mit einer 270XH anständig führen zu können.

@Anglerprofi05
Von welchem Testbericht redest Du?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

na den du vorhin gepostet hat oder wer war das<?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060306...l-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html
Wo steht da was von "durchgefallen" oder ähnliches? Das ist ein objektiver Test von verschiedenen Schnüren; nichts weiter.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060306...l-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html
> Wo steht da was von "durchgefallen" oder ähnliches? Das ist ein objektiver Test von verschiedenen Schnüren; nichts weiter.



Und da ist das Ergebnis erschreckend. Denn von einer Ausnahme abgesehen  kam eigentlich keine Schnur den auf der Packung angegebenen Werten auch  nur nahe. Abweichungen von über 100% waren da drin.

*das steht da drin!*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Richtig. Und die mit den größten Abweichungen in Bezug auf angegebenen/reellen Durchmesser ist die Whiplash. Was willst da jetzt drüber diskutierten? Die angegebenen Werte auf der Whiplash stimmen hinten und vorne nicht und zudem ist sie weder rundgeflochten, noch abriebsfest.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

was du nur immerzu willst? ich hab verstanden das diese schnur für dich das letzte ist aber da pfeif ich drauf! hab auch nix anderes geschrieben das bis auf eine schnur von der sache her alle durchgefallen sind! nur komisch das berkly so reisenden absatz findet wenn alles so schei55e ist. ich fische auch nicht die christall, ich bin und bleibe bei der moosgrünen und wenn mich jemand fragt dann emfehle ich diese schnur da kannst du kopfstände machen oder räder schlagen is mir egal!


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> gib nur mal zum Spass "Whiplash" in die sufu ein.... Du bekommst Lesestoff fürs ganze WE  und der größte Teil davon wird nicht positiv sein




Eben genau deshalb, das ganze Board ist Rammelvoll mit schlechten "Bewertungen".... da brauch ich das nicht auch noch testen.

Zwar gut gemeint von ich glaub Angelprofi aber wenn 95% der Leute sagen dies und jenes sei Schrott kauf ich das auch nicht, die PowerPro ist sowieso günstiger wenn man weiß wo man se kauft.

Hab halt gemeint bei dieser Kombo eventuell mal ne Stroft zu testen... muss mal luaga wieviel Geld über bleibt.

*Im Stroft Katalog steht drin aber nur bei der R man könne auch 200, 300 und 600m kaufen, weiß zufällig jemand ob man auch 150m kaufen kann, weil das würd ja anfürsich für eine Rolle ausreichen.*

heidabizga muss mich erstmal durchlesen.....


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

wie gesagt, kann jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## Gloin (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

@anglerprofi05
bleib mal locker, fast 50% der Postings hier gehen auf Dein Konto und die wenigsten tragen zu einer Antwort auf die gestellte Frage bei|rolleyes

@TE
Schnurfrage:
Lass die Finger von der Whiplash, wenn Du das Geld locker hast, kauf Dir die Stroft oder die Quantum Quattron PT, falls nicht sind PowerPro&TuffLine XP gute Alternativen. Und kauf nicht nach Durchmesser, sondern nach Tragkraft.

Im Normallfall kannst Du bereits eine 15lb Geflochtene kaum noch über die Rute abreißen, solltest Du tatsächlich BigBaits >100g fischen wollen, würde ich evtl mit der Schnurstärke raufgehen, um bei Wurffehlern Abrisse zu vermeiden.

Rolle:
eine 2500er Shimano hätte mir persönlich für Dein Anwendungsgebiet zu wenig Schnurfassung und überlebt u.U. die Belastung auf Dauer nicht. Außerdem könnte die Balance mit einer entsprechend starken Rute ungünstig werden.
Ich würde im Zweifelsfall auf meine 4000er Ryobi Applause zurückgreifen, denke das P/L-Verhältins ist schwierig zu toppen. Wiederum die Anmerkung: solltest Du Köder >100g fischen, hat eine Multirolle entscheidende Vorteile...

Rute:
Vergiss WG-Angaben der Hersteller!
Eine 80g Sportex verträgt mehr als eine Shimano mit 50-100g, mal als Beispiel. Auch hier hängt viel davon ab, ob Du 18cm-Gummis mit 17g-Kopf als Maximum betrachtest oder aber mit derselben Kombo im Winter größere Latschen werfen willst. Da mir für die GuFi-Angelei meine Jerkrute zu kurz ist, würde ich zumindest bis ~80g meine Savage Gear MP Predator in 2,7m und 40-100g empfehlen, kombiniert mit einer Abu 6501 hält sich das Gewicht meiner Kombo bei mehr als ausreichender Schnurfassung und Robustheit in angenehmen Grenzen.
Diese Rute gibt es auch für die Stationärrolle, ich glaube sogar noch mit höherem WG.

Im Übrigen kann es durchaus Sinn machen, sich auch einmal im der leichten Pilkruten umzuschauen, achte nur auf eine ausreichend straffe Spitzenaktion und ein nicht zu hohes Gesamtgewicht.

Hoffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Wieso die Whiplash die meistverkaufte Schnur ist? Keine Ahnung.. vielleicht weil sie so gut wie jeder örtliche Händer parat hat im Gegensatz zur z. B. TufLine, Stroft, Powerline, ..? Oder weil sie von Leuten empfohlen wird die noch keine andere Geflochtene getestet haben (nicht auf Dich bezogen!)? Oder weil Berkley sagt das sie die beste und meistverkaufte Schnur ist?
Ich z. B. kenne niemanden der von einer PowerPro/TufLine/Stroft zurück auf die Whiplash gewechselt ist; umgekehrt fallen mir auf Anhieb etliche Angler ein. Allein bei der Wurfweite ist zwischen einer 0,17er Whiplash und einer 20lbs PowerPro schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Meine Hechtkombo sieht wie folgt aus: 

WFT Millenium Giga Jig 10ft 30-150gr
Ultimate Superior 5000

Und irgendeine geflochtet Strippe (keine Ahnung - die ist da seit 5 Jahren drauf *gg*).

Mit der Kombo kann ich sowohl dicke Kunstköder spinnen, als auch mal einen Köfi dranhängen und raus semmeln.


----------



## Slotti (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Im Stroft Katalog steht drin aber nur bei der R man könne auch 200, 300 und 600m kaufen, weiß zufällig jemand ob man auch 150m kaufen kann, weil das würd ja anfürsich für eine Rolle ausreichen.*



ja das geht.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

hier in deutschland und schweden kommt bei mir nur die 0,06er drauf. und nein ich habe noch keine andere gefischt außer den draht der sich firer line schimpft. und da ich mit der wurfweite sowie mit der haltbarkeit und tragkraft zufrieden bin hatte ich noch nie das verlangen nach einer anderen. ich hab auch nie gesagt das es die beste geflochtene ist aber warum soll ich was wo funktioniert abändern?


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Erstmal Danksche für die paar hilfreichen Antworten.

@Angelprofi bitte hör jetzt auf von der Wiplash zu reden, wenn du es nicht glaubst schau dich hier im Forum um, schau im Fisch Hitparaden Forum, schau bei Fish/Men, schau im Fisch und Fang Forum usw,.... und du wirst sehen so gut wie jeder sagt die Schnur sei ein Glump.....  so gut wie alle die die Wiplash schon gefischt haben bleiben meist bei der Tufline, Spiderwire oder PowerPro = frag dich mal wieso..... 

****************************
****************************

Back to Topic.

Klar werde ich nicht den ganzen lieben langen Tag mit 80-100g Ködern fischen da kugelts mir ja die Arme aus... 


Hab schon befürchtet, das wenn ich mir für den Winter zb 25-30cm Bull Dawgs und solche Köder kaufen will muss ich wohl oder übel ne 3. Rute für die ganz monströsen Köder kaufen aber bis dahin fließt noch viel Wasser den Bach runter.....

Dann würd ich sagen auf jeden Fall eine Rute bis 120g viel mehr will ich vorerst nicht, die meisten Köder werden sich im Bereich von 50-85g einpendeln aber ab und an will ich auch mal 85-110g KuKös rauspfeffern (hab schon gesehen muss mir erstmal ne 200g Digitalwaage kaufen).

Dann fallen die beiden Shimanos ja schonmal weg wenn man mit denen nur bis 80g gehen kann, muss nochmal alles durchlesen was da sonst noch dabei war.



EDIT


*Hab mir das nochmals überlegt und bleibe erstmals bei Ködern bis max 95g, denk das ist auch das was Ihr hier maximal rauspfeffert** oder ?*

Die Uli Beyer Edition hätte ja 20-110g, nur kann man mit dieser bis knapp 100g gehen ?

Was gibts sonst noch für Ruten ?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Moin,
schau dir mal die Hart Poizon MH Spinning 60gr an.
Gibt es als 270cm und 300cm Version. Die 60gr hören sich zwar nach nix an, ich verwende die Rute jetzt zum Pilken mit Pilkern bis (wenn es sein muss) 150gr, wobei sich 120gr noch ohne Angst zu haben werfen und ranziehen lassen. Also, dass WG wurde meiner Meinung (und der meines Tacklers) völlig untertrieben um mehr als die Hälfte! 
Sehr dünner Blank, von der Aktion her sehr schnell und semi-parabolisch, eher in Richtung Spitzenaktion und sehr viel Rückgrat! Dieses Jahr durfte ich gleich bei meiner 2x Kuttertour mit ihr einen 90er Dorsch (kein Laichfisch) Drillen, ich konnte die Rute schwer halten, aber ich merkte "da geht noch mehr". 
Vorletzte Woche habe ih sie auch zum Hechtangeln verwendet, XXL-Dorschtwister, größere Wobbler und große Spinner verwendet, kommt sie super mit klar. 

Man könnte jetzt denken, dass die Rute ein harter Knüppel wäre, ich habe mit ihr geilen Drillspaß bei 50er Dorschen und 70er Hechten (hab noch keinen größeren bekommen).

Was dich stören könnte wäre die Farbe, Roter Blank und tuntenrosarota Griff, mir gefällt die Rute und ich wurde schon X-mal von Leuten angesprochen wo ich das Teil her habe. (Allerdings ist meine ne Musterrute vom Vertreter )


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Wallerspinnrute geht sicher auch vom WG her; nur sollte sie nicht zu steif sein, damit Hechte auch noch Spaß machen. Die Joy Stick von Black Cat würde ich nicht verwenden, weil sie ziemlich schwer ist und man eine größere Rolle braucht damit sie nicht gar so kopflastig ist (meine Erfahrung).

Wenns eine Shimano sein soll, dann Game Type, Sea Bass oder Monster - Serien an.


----------



## Bobster (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

...hab mir für diese Zwecke letztes Jahr in der Bucht eine
alte Sportex Kev Wels geschossen.
WG 200

und bin bis jetzt äußerst zufrieden


----------



## MarcinMaximus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Die Uli Beyer Edition hätte ja 20-110g, nur kann man mit dieser bis knapp 100g gehen ?


 
Also ich fisch mit dieser Rute ohne Einschränkungen am u.a. am Rhein mit großen Gummis, z.B. Mann´s Mega Grub, aber auch Große Relax Kopyto. Habe auf ein paar der 16cm Kopyto River 60gr. u. 70gr. Jigs montiert um in starker Strömung zu fischen. #c


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Habe Heute Morgen jemandem vom "TackleDealer" Shop gefragt ob er mir bei paar Fragen grad zwecks Jigköpfen deren Gewicht und so bissle helfen kann, da is eben viel Licht ins Dunkle gekommen und ich brauch doch keine so ne prutale Rute mehr..... weil habe gestern mal nach Jigköpfen grad für meine 18cm Köder geschaut und die haben alle erst ab 30g angefangen oft sogar erst ab 50g aufwärts (wohl in den falschen Shops gesucht).

Dann kann ich mit meinem WG schonmal einige Grämmchen runter gehen, dann komm ich wohl zu 95% mit max 85g klar und die paar Köder die 5-10g drübert liegen wird man wohl auch noch rausgeschmissen und einigermaßen gut geführt kriegen.

Wie isn das wenn ich grad mit dem 7" Fox Pro Shad im Mittelwasser fischen will, reicht ein hmm 6/0er oder 8/0er Jigk. mit 14-21g, wieviel Gramm sollt der haben wenn ich Ihn am Grund führen will... oder geht das mit dem gleichen Gewicht ne oder ?

Das ist echt ein Thema für sich..... da könnt man eigentlich mal nen Thread fest verpinnen, denk da haben am Anfang viele emense Probleme.


*Wenn wir grad beim TackleDealer sind, sind dem seine Preise für Jigköpfe in Ordnung oder gibts die noch billiger ?*

Den hier mein ich: http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/index.php?cat=c1_Jigkoepfe.html

Ich frag weil ich demnächst ne fette Ladung Jigköpfe kaufen muss weil ich bisher nur Jigköpfe für 4-7cm Köder da habe aber vor kurzem On Mass Köder von 8-18cm gekauft habe.


Bin erstmal paar Hours weg.

Pfiate und schonmal Danke.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Kommt auf das Gewässer an. In einem Fluss bei stärkerer Strömung sind 14g Jigs definitiv zu leicht.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Habe eben mal gewogen. Ein 16er Kopyto wiegt knapp 30gr. Ein großer Mann´s Doppelschwanztwister 65gr. #c


----------



## pfefferladen (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Hallo TE,
zum Hechtfischen nehme ich eine Jenzi Mitzuki Muski 30-80gr.
Die packt deine Gummis locker.Gibts aber auch noch mit
100gr dann heist sie Live Bait.
Als Rolle eine Daiwa Exceler 3000E mit 0,15 Power Pro.

Wenns grober wird dann nehm ich die 
Mantikor Waller Kralle in 3,00m. Die hat dann 75-240gr.
Als Rolle eine Daiwa Opusbull 4500 mit Spiderwire 30kg Tragkraft.

Was noch eine sehr gute Rute wäre ist die Mantikor Aramid Spin oder die Shimano Mort Manie.Sind beides Ruten die fürs Wallerspinnen verwendet werden.Da macht ein guter Hecht auch noch Spass.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

öhm.. die ForceMaster und BeastMaster Mort Manie in 270cm sind definitiv nichts zum Spinnfischen auf Waller.


----------



## pfefferladen (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> öhm.. die ForceMaster und BeastMaster Mort Manie in 270cm sind definitiv nichts zum Spinnfischen auf Waller.


 
Ich meine die Speedmaster AX Mort Manie.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

genauso wie eine technium df nichts zum hechtangeln mit schweren ködern ist!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Die SpeedMaster hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, aber eine Rute mit der man keine 4kg anheben kann, ist nix fürs gezielte Spinnfischen auf Waller (zumindest nicht für was was ich unter Spinnfischen auf Waller verstehe).


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Moin Jungs,

fang grad an mir mal die ganzen genannten Ruten anzuschauen und was mir dabei positiv aufgefallen ist ist das die ganzen Hechtruten allesamt nen schönen durchgehenden Korkgriff haben!
*
Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von den Hechtruten die ne VLRC also 9+1 Beringung haben, die hat zb. die Jenzi Mitzuki Live Bait 40-100g in 3m Länge (kostet bei Pro Fishing nur 75€) ?* 
*Was meint Ihr eine 3m oder eine 2,7m Hechtrute (bin 1,76cm groß) ???*

Die eine genannte Sportex kann ich irgendwie nirgends finden..... muss nochmal suchen.

Ich bin ja absoluter Fan der Rarenium CI4 (durfte vor ner Woche einen ganzen Tag mit dem 1000er Modell fischen Hammers Teil), habe bei diesem Leichtgewicht aber sehr große Bedenken das die dann irgendwie total kopflastig wird, das wär ja fatal bei ner Hechtrute wo 50-90g Köder ausgeworfen werden.

Die 4000er Rare CI4 würde 260g wiegen, die meisten 3m Hechtruten wiegen so 260-270g die mit 2,7m meist ~200g.*

Achso fischen tu ich vorerst nur in Seen(da müssten doch Jigköpfe mit max 25g ausreichen oder ?), wenn ich next Week umgezogen bin hab ichs zwar nur 2km an die Donau aber dieses Stück wird seit Oktober 09` renaturiert und ist glaub noch bis Juli/August gesperrt, wenn überhaupt hole ich mir erst in 2 Jahen ne Jahreskarte denk nicht das ich mir schon nächstes Jahr eine holen kann kostet bei uns für ein 2-3km langes Stück zwischen 240-255€.

Für die noch größeren Köder die ich mit der Rute die ich jetzt kaufe nicht fischen kann kauf ich mir dann sowieso noch ne 3. Rute die ein WG bis 150g hat, das müsste dann auch für die Donau ausreichen...
*


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Okay die Sportex Carat Spin ist mir aktuell bissle zu teuer, und sowieso find ich nur eine bis 75g WG oder welche mit 100-150g....

Die wo Franz_16 empfohlen hat lässt sich irgendwie nirgends finden.

Was man so über die Uli Beyer Edition Esolucius finden kann hört sich richtig gut an, empfohlen wird ja die in 2,7m weil diese besser in der Hand liegen soll usw,....

Weiß auch nicht, kann halt nur vom Ufer aus fischen aber normal müsste das reichen, und meine Köfis kann ich wenns den sein muss auch mitm Schlauchboot auslegen, das dürfen wir ja.

Von 3m zu 2,7m wird wohl maximal 10m ausmachen, oder ?

*Nochmals Danke an alle anderen Ruten-Empfehlungen und auch sonstigen Posts die nicht grad über die Wiplash handelten.... *

**************************
**************************

*
Nur was mach ich da für ne Rolle drauf ?

Habe halt echt Bedenken wenn ich die Rarenium CI4 draufmache, das die Kombo dann übelst kopflastig wird.

Was gibts den sonst noch für Rollen außer, der Applause, RedArc 10400, Zauber usw,... ???

Habe schon öfters gelesen das viele bei Ihren Hechtruten die Penn Slamer draufmachen.
*


----------



## Blueplay76 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Welche Rute wird es denn jetzt? Ich habe ein wenig den Überblick verloren. Ich würde die Länge der Rute von der Größe der zu befischenden Seen sowie der Möglichkeit ein Boot einzusetzen abhängig machen. Tendenziell aber eher 2,6-2,7m da diese in der Regel noch leichter als die 3m Ruten sind und vor allem nicht zu sehr kopflastig. Je besser ausbalanciert und je länger desto teurer werden die Ruten. Deine Arme und dein Rücken werden es dir danken! Du solltest keine Rute ungesehen kaufen, lieber 15€ mehr ausgeben und die Rute im Ladengeschäft erwerben. Dann kannst du auch direkt ausprobieren welches Rollengewicht am besten passt.
Die Slammers sind solide Rollen, nur haben sie eine mittelmäßige Schnurverlegung. Ich möchte sie fürs Hechtfischen nicht mehr fischen wollen, dies gilt allerdings für die älteren Modelle. Wie es bei den neuen Live linern aussieht weiß ich nicht. Generell funktioniert die Verlegung, wenn die Rolle unter Zug steht (z.B. Schleppen). Eine solide und günstige Rolle, welche auch mit größeren Ködern gut fertig wird, ist die Applause 4000 / 5000. Ist halt auch eine Preisfrage, eine Infinity-q, ne Abu Cardinal 7er Serie oder eine Twin Power z. b. können das auch, haben eine sehr schöne Schnurverlegung, kosten aber auch gut das zwei- bis vierfache.


----------



## Promachos (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Knigge, mit einer Rolle banlanciert man keine Rute aus - außer man greift die Rute am Vordergriff. Die meisten fischen aber, indem sie den Rollenfuß zwischen Zeige- und Mittel- oder zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger halten. Da aber der Rollenfuß auch der Drehpunkt der Rolle ist, bleibt eine kopflastige Rute auch kopflastig.
> Eine solche Kombo muss am Rutenende mit Zusatzgewichten ausbalanciert werden.



Martin,

dann bin ich anscheinend einer der wenigen, die die Rute immer vor dem Rollenfuß halten. Für mich (mit meinen eher kleinen, zarten Händchen|supergri) ist das die einzige bequeme Möglichkeit der Handhaltung - und ermöglicht mir zudem, den Zeigefinger auf den Blank zu legen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## trixi-v-h (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich finde die Stroft ist eine erstklassige Schnur und von der Verarbeitung etwas besser als eine Power Pro,aber bei einem derartigen Preisunterschied,ca. der 2-fache Preis, ist der Fakt der Langlebigkeit einer Stroft dahin. Ich fische eine 10lbs Power Pro das 3.Jahr und muss jetzt langsam an einen Schnurwechsel denken aber nur weil durch einige Abrisse die Spule nicht mehr optimal gefüllt ist. Vom höheren Preis der Stroft her müsste diese um die Kosten zu egalisieren 6 Jahre drauf sein und das dürfte wohl ziemlich unrealistisch sein,da es auch damit Abrisse gibt. Ich werde,wenn meine mit Stroft gefüllten Rollen eine neue Schnur verlangen wieder zur Power Pro greifen. In meinen Augen der eindeutige Preis-/Leistungssieger von den beiden Schnüren.


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

In meinem letzten Post direkt über dir stehts welche Rute ich nehme die Uli Beyer Eculosion der wie se heisst.... gibts be Schirmer und der A.Domäne jeweils für 79€... heisst die 2,7m Rute sei handlicher aber damit kann ich halt nich so weit werfen.... kp welche Länge ich nehmen soll


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Jup da haste Recht Martin, du redest hier aber von der Stroft Typ R..?.. weil die S kostet ja fast das doppelte als die R.


Also vom werfen her wär mir ne 3m Rute lieber da ich nur vom Ufer aus fischen kann und mtm Boot nur Montagen auslegen darf !

Muss der Domäne und Schirmer mal ne Mail schreibe in den Beschreibungen steht drin das man auch 3m Uli Beyers haben könnte, denk da das Angebot schon seit September 09` besteht sind die mittlerweile bestimmt ausverkauft..... dann bleibt eh nix anderes über als die 2,7m zu kaufen....



@Martin jo ich halte die Rute auch wie du gesagt hast mit Mittel und Zeigefinger zwischem Rollenfuß


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Oki Doki dann ist das Ruten Thema vom Tisch, wird die Uli Beyer Edition in 2,7m mit 20-110g WG.

Ne Applause oder so wär halt bedeutend günstiger als ne Rarenium.....  aber die Rare is halt schon n geiles Stück ! 

Muss ich bei der Schnur ne stärkere nehmen, wegen den größeren Ködern ?

*Braucht man bei solchen Ködern eigentlich einen Fingerling, fischt jemand damit 

Denk werd mir später die Rarenium CI4 4000 holen, kriegt man ja in mehreren Shops u.a. beim "Özzi-77" für 150€ das geht grad noch so.



Und nochmals Danke an alle für die Hilfe !
*


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Okay hat sich erledigt, nur stimmen diese Angaben der Stroft Schnüre ?


Stroft GTP Typ R
Typ R01 1,5kg 0,06mm
Typ R02 2,0kg 0,07mm
Typ R03 2,5kg 0,08mm
Typ R04 3,0kg 0,09mm
Typ R05 3,5kg 0,11mm
Typ R06 4,0kg 0,13mm
Typ R1  4,5kg 0,15mm
Typ R2  5,5kg 0,18mm
Typ R3  7,0kg 0,20mm
Typ R4  9,0kg 0,22mm
Typ R5 11,0kg 0,25mm
Typ R6 14,0kg 0,28mm
Typ R7 18,0kg 0,30mm
Typ R8 23,0kg 0,35mm
Typ R9 28,0kg 0,40mm
Typ R10 33,0kg 0,45mm
Typ R11 38,0kg 0,50mm
Typ R12 47,0kg 0,55mm
Stroft GTP Typ S
S1 5,0kg 0,15mm
S2 6,0kg 0,18mm
S3 8,0kg 0,20mm
S4 10,0kg 0,22mm
S5 13,0kg 0,25mm
S6 16,0kg 0,28mm
S7 20,0kg 0,30mm



*Muss ich wegen den etwas größeren Ködern ne etwas dickere Schnur nehmen, oder reicht da die R4 mit 9kg ???*


----------



## bobbl (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Statt der Rarenium würde ich an deiner Stelle ne Voll Metal Rolle nehmen.
Die Cardinal 700er wurden schon genannt, aber auch ne Penn Slammer dürfte gut hinkommen.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Moin,

wieso was ist gegen das CI4 Gehäuse auszusetzen ?




Weiß hier jemand wieviel ein 8"/20cm Castaic wiegt ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieso was ist gegen das CI4 Gehäuse auszusetzen ?
> 
> ...




Nix

~130g


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

miauuuuuu 130g... aber hab ich mir schon fast gedacht das die fast zu schwer sind für die Uli Beyer.

Hmm is echt doof.... aber da kauf ich glaub später ne Kombo die nur für schwere Köder ausgelegt ist und wechsle dann einfach die Rolle bzw fisch dann mit der Ersatzspule wenn ich damit fischen wil.... 

Was würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle machen... gleich ne Kombo (Allroundmonster... is nich so mein Fall) kaufen die alles abdeckt ?

*
@Schleien-Steffan* meinst die Stroft R4 reicht aus, mein jetzt nur wegen den etwas größeren Ködern (ab wann würdet Ihr der Köder wegen mit der Tragkraft ne Nummer höher gehen?) ?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich hab jetzt den Trööt ein wenig im Hintergrund mitgelesen und würde Dir raten, lieber Knigge, auf 2 Kombos aufzubauen. 

Eine für das mittelschwere Spinnfischen und eine für deine Monsterköder - Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts leider nicht. 

Wie viel Erfahrung hast Du eigentlich mit der Spinnfischerei? 
Faulenzt Du, oder willst Du lieber jiggen?

Du schreibst, dass Du derzeit wohl hauptsächlich am See unterwegs bist. Im Stillwasser nutz ich fast nie Köpfe, die schwerer als 14g sind, besonders beim Hechtangeln. Mit schwereren Köpfen schießt der Gummi immer nur pfeilschnell gen Grund und beim ankurbeln/anjiggen kommt er nur minimal hoch. 

Im Fließwasser muss man selbstverständlich strömungsangepasst schwerer fischen, da unterstützt aber auch die Strömung das Abheben des Gummis vom Grund. 

Überleg Dir wirklich, ob es nicht gescheiter ist, erstmal mit einer etwas leichteren Rute anzufangen - da kannst du auch die Rarenium dranschrauben. 

Für das herbstliche/winterliche Großköderangeln würd ich mir dann etwas groberes zulegen und für Köder dieser Größe auch lieber auf ne robuste Multi ausweichen....

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Knigge, nix für ungut, aber jetzt mal der Tip den ich jedem meiner Kumpels im wahren Leben geben würde:

Kauf Dir eine Gufi-Ausrüstung für "normale" Ködergrößen im Bereich 4"-5", maximal 6". Da reicht Dir eine Rute mit realem WG bis 80g gut aus.

Mit der gehst Du angeln und sammelst Erfahrung. Wenn Du dann feststellst das Du wirklich Spaß an der Sache hast und große Köder werfen willst kauf Dir eventuell *zusätzlich* noch eine Rute für die BigBaits.

Mit der schweren Rute die kleineren Köder (die zumindest bei mir viel häufiger zum Einsatz kommen und im Großteil des Jahres auch genauso Fisch bringen wie die großen) zu fischen ist nicht wirklich toll, und man lernt schnell die leichtere Ausrüstung zu schätzen.

Sicher gibt es Situationen und Gewässer in denen die großen Köder Vorteile bringen, aber mit einer Rute bis 80g WG bist Du wesentlich universeller. Einem Anfänger im Spinnfischen die großen Köder zu empfehlen finde ich sinnlos.

Fang nicht mit spezialisiertem Kram wie den BigBaits an sondern geh mit 4"-Kopytos los, damit fängt man wesentlich häufiger was und kann Führung usw. lernen. Wenn Du mit den dicken Dinger 20x in Folge schneiderst und nicht mal weist ob Deine Führung überhaupt taugt frustet das. Wenn man durch regelmäßige Fänge auf die normal großen Köder weiß wie es geht und auch ein bisschen Selbstvertrauen und Erfahrung im Spinnfischen gesammelt hat kann man immer noch weiter spezialisieren.

In meinem Keller stehen ein Haufen guter Spinnruten, die BigBaitruten kommen aber wirklich nur in wenigen Situationen zum Einsatz. Im normalen Angleralltag hat man mit anderen Ruten viel mehr Spaß und ist auch besser bedient.

Sorry, ein bisschen lang geworden...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Verdammt Markus, jetzt tippe ich 5 Minuten und dann schreibst Du das selbe... :q


----------



## Stachelritter86 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Mensch Stefan - zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke. Vielleicht überzeugt den Knigge ja diese geballte Kompetenz;-)

Aber mal Spaß beiseite: Ging es nicht jedem mal so, besonders zu Anfang, dass er sich so universal wie möglich eindecken wollte? Insbesondere, da so schöne Köder wie die schweineteuren Castaics und Konsorten "die" Traumfische schlechthin versprochen haben? Das sind ja auch meistens wirklich sehr gute Köder - aber durch ihr Gewicht nur recht bedingt fürs Wurfangeln geeignet. 

Doch mal Hand aufs Herz - wieviel von der Gesamtangelzeit eines Jahres fischt man den wirklich mit solchen BigBaits? Wie oft "tut" man sich diese "Schinderei" an, den 23er Gummilatschen immer wieder rauszufeuern und reinzujiggen? Lohnt es sich da wirklich, beim Kauf der Hechtspinnausrüstung sich selbst auf diese BigBaits zu beschränken?

Ich angel wirklich erheblich lieber mit kleineren Ködern. Warum? Weils einfach mehr Spaß macht, nicht in irgendwelche Schwerstarbeit ausartet und man einfach auch öfter was fängt sprich, in seinem Tun bestätigt wird.

Ich hab meine Meterhechte und meine größten Zander im See fast ausnahmslos auf 12-16cm Gummis gefangen. 

Und mit einer guten, mittelschweren Ausrüstung machen auch die kleineren Fische auf dem Weg zum Kapitalen noch richtig Spaß.

Best, 
Markus


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Jo ne dat passt schon, ich wollt das jetzt nur mal wissen wie Ihr da so drübert denkt..... weil ich so Allroundruten wie es ein Kumpel hat überhaupt nicht mag !!!

Ich bleib bei der Uli Beyer, damit kann ich dann auch mal an die Donau und dann seh ich ja ob ich mir im Spät Herbst noch ne Kombo für die ganz dicken Köder kaufe.


Schleie mir ist schon klar, das umso größer die Köder werden man umso weniger Bisse kriegt und ich zum üben bzw wieder reinzukommen besser beraten bin erstmal mit 4-6" max 7" Ködern zu fischen, hab ich glaub auch schonmal gesagt das wenn ich mit dieser Rute fische es hauptsächlich 12-16cm Köder werden, sowieso im Sommer... denk 12-16cm ist die optimale Größe für Hechte wo man auf jeden Fall die größte Ausbeute hat, im Sommer auf jeden Fall !





Man jetzt hab ich Pfosten vor lauter schreiben meinen Fahrradanhänger im Ebay vergessen und natürlich ist er Heute Morgen 15€ günstiger weg als Abends.... aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Brauch ich ganz dringend... weil ich sonst ab 23.5. nicht mehr zum fischen kann, wohn dann ja nur noch 1,1km von meinen 4 Vereinsgewässern weg.




EDIT


@Stachelritter, ja eben um Drillspaß gehts halt auch !


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Es gibt ja immer wieder Situationen, in denen große Köder durchaus sinnvoll sein können. 

Aber auch ich bin über die Jahre nach vielen Experimenten eigentlich dazu zurück gekommen, eher mit immer kleineren Ködern zu fischen.

Gibt natürlich Ausnahmen wie oberflächennahes Fischen mit großen Gufis am System ohne Beschwerung im Kraut, oder bei fischen im extrem angetrübten Wasser etc..

Für die paar Würfe nutze ich dann aber selten extra Gerät, sondern nehme die Nachteile des vorhandenne Equipements in Kauf - bin da halt Schwabe und gebe ungern zu viel Geld aus und setze lieber auf universeller einsetzbare Kombos. Und im Notfall setze ich dann wie hier auch schon beschrieben entweder die Pilke oder die (bei mir eh leichte ) Wallerspinne ein..

Und kauf mir für das eingesparte Geld ein paar Köder mehr zum abreißen ;-)))


----------



## snorreausflake (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Schleien Stefan und Stachelritter haben es ganz schön gesagt : erst mal kleine Brötchen backen
Ich komm bei uns am Stillwasser mit ner - 50gr Rute zurecht, fisch auch nicht die Monsterköder und nur ganz leichte Kopfgewichte damit überhaupt ne Absinkphase zustande kommt mit 2,7m Länge bist auch gut aufgehoben.
Die Stoft kenn ich nur als Mono, bei den geflochtenen hat´s mir die Tuff Line angetan ( xp gefällt mir besser wie durcast), die Power Pro hab ich jetzt zum feedern drauf und die begeistert mich auch und man ließt ja nur gutes über die Schnur.


----------



## linkspaddel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich finde die Jenzi Mitsuki extrem cool.
Guck mal bei pro-fishing, es gibt dort eine mit 80 Gr. WG, hab die in 3,0 Meter (70Euro?) und schleppe damit auf Dorsch und Pilke damit bis 60/70 Gramm.
Das müsste für deinen GuFi Plan perfekt sein. Die Rute ist megaleicht, der Griff ist super und die Ringe auch.
Rolle: TwinPower 4000 FC (bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen Euro 160,00), billiger: Spro Red Arc (bei Moritz ca. 60-70 Euro)
Gruß Simon


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Jo weiß scho Ihr habt schon Recht !!! :q

*************


Wenn wir grad so am labern sind, würd mich mal interessieren mit was für Cross Lock Snaps Ihr fischt ?

Sind die Snaps die Rund sind doch bestimmt besser, egal obs ums einhängen oder ums Laufverhalten der Köder geht, oder ?

Weil wollt mit ne ganze Ladung der Berkley Cross Lock Snaps kaufen weil se mit ~30Cent pro Stück billig sind (klar nicht die mit Kugellagerwirbel.... wär zu schön um Wahr zu sein) aber mir ist erst beim bestellen aufgefallen das die ja wie ein U sind, kauf mir zwar welche aber werd die denk hauptsächlich nehmen um Stahlvorfach und Hauptschnur zu verbinden, oder meine Karpfen Rigs schnell ein und aushängen zu können.

Die Spro Snaps wurden mir schon empfohlen, was gibts sonst noch für gute Snaps und in welcher Größe/Gewicht kauft Ihr die ?

Gehen die eigentlich vom vielen auf und zumachen mit der Zeit kaputt bzw werden weich... weil dann wärs ja besser sich gleich 30lbs Snaps zu kaufen oder lieg ich da falsch ?


*Kauft Ihr da nur Snaps oder Snaps wo der Wirbel schon dran ist ?




@Linkspaddel


Die Mitzuki habe ich mir gestern bei ProFishing angeschaut nicht die mit 80g sondern die mit 40-100g diese würde 75€ kosten, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die Uli Beyer Edition Eculi..... mit 20-110g die aktuell auch nur 79€  kostet bissle besser........ i dont know kanns halt nich begrabbeln das is halt immer der NAchteil den ich leider fast immer habe

Die Uli Beyer wiegt 36g mehr als die Jenzi.

Die 100g Jenzi wird dann Mitzuki Live Bait genannt.
*


----------



## Blueplay76 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Hallo Knigge,

große Köder haben an bestimmten Gewässer und evtl. in seltenen  Situationen ihr Berechtigung.
Aber zu 90% nutze auch ich Köder in der Länge zwischen 7-13 cm, ganz selten mal einen 15cm Köder. Ich habe mir anfänglich auch Köder zwischen 15-18cm gekauft, diese liegen nach wie vor in ihren Fächern, ohne einmal das Wasser von unten gesehen zu haben.
Daher würde ich dir raten, eine Rute für Ködergrößen bis 12/13cm zu holen. Ich wiederhole mich jetzt, aber gerade Angelruten sollte man vor dem Kauf mindestens einmal in der Hand gehalten haben. Ich habe mehr als einmal den Fehler gemacht und ein "Schnäppchen" gekauft, es nachher bereut und es mit Verlust wieder veräußert.

Edit: Ich verwende snaps von Cormoran


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Jo wie gesagt ich bleib bei der Uli Beyer mit 20-110g, da hab ich dann wenn ich will noch paar Gramm Luft nach oben und ein kleinerer Hecht sollt auch noch Spaß bringen.


Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit die Ruten beim Dealer zu begrabbeln..... der Hauptdealer hier hat zwar nen großen Laden aber er hat nur Zeugs da was kaum jemand kennt.... und die paar wenigen Sachen die er da hat (eventuell die Jenzi Mitzuki aber alles andere werd ich bei Ihm nicht finden) die was taugen kosten dort dann gleich 30-40% mehr.

Der nächste richtig große Dealer ist ~75km entfernt, das lohnt sich überhaupt nicht da rüberzufahren.

Bisher habe ich alle 4 Ruten die ich bisher habe Online gekauft und bin mit allen 4 Kombos mehr als zufrieden !

Von dem her bleibt ja nix anderes über als in Foren nachzufragen und auf die Aussagen der Leute zu vertrauen, was hier im AB bisher auch immer gut geklappt hat weshalb ich auch nur noch hier nachfrage ! #6


----------



## linkspaddel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich hab die Mitsuki Muski.
Hab mir die U.B. Ruten auch angesehen, da wirken die Jenzi um Längen filigraner. Und bei Pilken und Plattfischangeln und Schleppen hat sie noch immer eine echt gute Figur gemacht..
Musst sie mal in die Hand nehmen..


----------



## Blueplay76 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Es ist natürlich ein Problem wenn man keine guten Dealer in der Region hat. Wie gesagt, ich kenn die Uli Beyer Rute nicht, habe aber mal die Muskie H (bis 80 Gramm) von einem Kumpel gefischt, das ist eine schöne Rute, welche ich als ausgewogen und mit einer gut fischbaren Grenze von ca. 12cm + 20 Gramm Kopf in Erinnerung habe, wohlgemerkt für´s Fließgewässer. Wenn die U.B.  nicht passt, hast du ja auch noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.

Gruß


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Jo is halt immer schei.... wenn man das Zeugs nicht begrabbeln kann, aber nur wegen einer 80€ Rute 1 bzw 2 Stunden Autofahrt in Kauf zu nehmen lohnt sich irgendwie nicht.....


Muss mal beim Dealer anrufen, die Jenzi Mitzuki könnte er da haben... aber mehr auch nicht.

*

Weil wenn dann möchte ich schon die Mutzuki Live Bait von 40-100g haben, weil habe ja schon eine Zander/Hecht Spinne mit 15-55g !


Jo die Jenzi Muski -80g hat auch diese VLRC/9+1 Beringung, da hab ich gestern schonmal gefragt was die Leute davon halten aber noch keine Antwort bekommen..... der 1. Ring ist bestimmt auch voll klein, aber müsst beim spinnen ja keine Probleme geben.
*


----------



## Blueplay76 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich meine das die Rute relativ viele Ringe hatte. Mehr Ringe sollen eine direktere Schnurführung bringen. Du kannst natürlich auch mal ausprobieren wie sich eine Multi wirft.


----------



## linkspaddel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Die Ringe sind super!
Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig auf der Rute sortiert, aber die Schnur läuft perfekt durch und die aKtion ist auch sehr direkt.
Richtung Spitze sind viele Ringe, so dass Du wirklich "nah am Blank" fischt und die Aktion des Blanks 1:1 durchgeht. Sehr gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



> Du kannst natürlich auch mal ausprobieren wie sich eine Multi wirft.


Stimmt, bei Ködern so ab 20 Gramm aufwärts find ich ne Multi klasse zu fischen..


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ne Multi will ich vorerst mal nicht... muss erstmal mit dem normalen Geschirr zurecht kommen !


@Linkspaddel wie weich/hart ist der Blank der Jenzi.... nicht das ich mit der 40-100g Live Bait "nur" 60-70g werfen kann ?



*@Schleien-Stefan*


Der Typ wo im AB grad die Castaics verkauft meinte eben der 8" würde nur 80g wiegen..... was stimmt jetzt... du sagst 130g er is fast bei der Hälfte..... rofl....


----------



## Stachelritter86 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Hier gibts glaub ich verlässliche Angaben:

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?wobbler_castaic.htm

Beste Grüße, 
Markus


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

ah Danksche.


Also da steht der mit 9" würde 120g wiegen und der mit 6" 43g.... nen 8" haben die garnicht... miauuuuuu

Denk das der 8" dann auf jeden Fall 90-100g hat.


----------



## linkspaddel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich kenn die Live Bait nicht, aber die Muskie ist schon echt fest. Mit der werfe ich 60 Gramm Pilker und fische Sie locker in 20 Meter Wassertiefe..
(Aber das Ködergewicht an sich ist mir schon fast zu heftig auf der Ostsee (unabhängig von der Rute).)
Ich schleppe zB auf Hecht ca. 10-15cm Wobbler mit Lauftiefen von 2-5 Metern und dafür ist die Rute fast zu fest, da nehm ich auch schonmal die 60Gr. Rute vom Mitsuki.
Dann wird die Live Bait wohl eine Besenstielähnliche Aktion haben.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du damit Probleme kriegst.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Jo okay dann reichen die 100g vollkommen !

Pilker kommen bei mir überhaupt nicht zum Einsatz eher Gufis, Wobbler,Swimmbaits und so....

Dachte halt ich nehm eine mit ~100g weil ich ja schon ne Sänger KSII Zander mit 15-55g habe.

Dann hast du die 60g Mitzuki Muskie und die gleiche mit -80g ?

Was hast da für Rollen drauf ?


@Stachelritter bei Jerbait.com stehen auch die Gewichte der Castaics dabei, der Castaic Platinum in 8" wiegt 85g.... denk das ist dann für die Live Bait oder die Uli Beyer E.E. so ziemlich das Maximum was auch vollkommen ausreichend ist, sind ja schließlich auch 20,5cm. 

*
Mit was für Snaps fischt Ihr ?*


----------



## MarcinMaximus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ~130g


 

Wie kommst Du bitte denn darauf? Die 20cm Castaic wiegt gerade mal 40gr.!

[EDIT] hab wohl die 15er gewogen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Mit was für Snaps fischt Ihr ?*




Wann?
Wie?
Auf was?

Die meisten hier dürften mehrere verschiedene in der Kiste haben, je nach Anforderung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du bitte denn darauf? Die 20cm Castaic wiegt gerade mal 40gr.!



Mag sein das Deine Waage anders geht. Bei 40g würde ich mir aber mal Gedanken machen.

Das auf dem Bild ist eine 8" Castaic SwimBait Trout, wenn nach der gefragt wird ist wohl ~130g richtig.

Wenn Knigge einen anderen Köder (z.B. RealBait 9") meint wiegt der anders, klar. Wer den Köder noch nie in der Hand hatte und nur von anderen Seiten oder Shops Gewichte übernimmt sollte das kennzeichnen, selber wiegen scheint mir wesentlich sicherer.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> [EDIT] hab wohl die 15er gewogen.



Aha. Daher das Problem. In 4" wiegen RealBait und Swimbait beide ~40g.

In 8" gibt es aber keinen RealBait, nur SwimBait. Die hat in 6" auch ~80g, in 8" dann eben ~130g

Wie verwechselt man Köder in 4" und 8"? |uhoh: Ist ja immerhin das doppelte?


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich meine den Platinum glaub Real Bait heisst der... hier im AB verkauft doch jemand die in 8" und kp 30cm Castaics


Bei Jerkbait.com steht das der 8" 85g wiegt, und der 9" den du im Foto abgebildet hast 130g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Mensch Knigge, noch mal ganz langsam:

In meinem Foto siehst Du einen *Castaic Swim Bait Trout 8"
*
Der wiegt - wie auf dem Foto doch hoffentlich zu erkennen - ~130g. Egal was irgendwo auf einer Internetseite steht.

In 9" gibt es z.B. den Castaic Real Bait 9" der knapp weniger wiegt (wohl wegen dem leichteren Kopf), aber eben auch ~120g.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Jo jo ich glaubs dir ja, *die 130g bei deinem Köder stehen auch bei Jerkbait.com*

Ich habe noch keine Waage muss demnächst erstmal ne digitale bis 200g kaufen.

Kriegt man ja schon für 30-40€


Das deiner bissle schwerer ist ist klar. weil der Platinum RealBait hat ja weniger Gummi als der... denk macht eventuell 10-15g aus mehr glaub nicht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jo jo ich glaubs dir ja, deine Waage stimmt schon ?



Vergiss es einfach, wirst keine Antworten mehr von mir bekommen. Egal wie man versucht Dir zu helfen weißt Du es eh besser... #q

#h#h#h


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

hehe jetzt hör aber auf.... das war nur n Spaß und wie du siehst hab ichs wieder rauseditiert !!!

Ich weiß das deiner die 130g wiegt, so stehts auch bei Jerkbait.com.

Deiner ist aber ein anderer und auch 2,54cm länger, nur ob dieser dann gleich stolze 45g schwerer ist kann ich fast nicht glauben


Sorry falls du es falsch abgeschluckt hast, war nur n blöder Witz#d|smash:|splat2:


Wie isn das den Shop den du mir gezeigt hast und auch meiner wo es die Castaics gibt das sind ja Amerikanische Shops, heisst heir zählt das wieder mit den 22€ Warenwert....

Dann könnt ich ja nur 1 Castaic kaufen, oder lohnt sich das mit den 19% Steuer wenn man gleich mehrere kauft..... muss mal rechnen


----------



## Gemini (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Deiner ist aber [...] auch 2,54cm länger, nur ob dieser dann gleich stolze 45g schwerer ist kann ich fast nicht glauben



Pfui, pfui, pfui... Wenn du's nicht glaubst fahr doch mal vorbei und schau 'ihn' dir ganz genau an...


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Gemini schrieb:


> Pfui, pfui, pfui... Wenn du's nicht glaubst fahr doch mal vorbei und schau 'ihn' dir ganz genau an...




hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... alter schalter was die Leute gleich wieder denken.... hahaaaaa


----------



## Bobster (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

13 Seiten |pftroest:


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

haha^^das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber kannst dich bei Angelprofi Mr Wiplash  bedanken... sind bestimmt 5 Wiplash Seiten...

Und einige Seiten um mich zu überzeugen das ne 100g Rute ausreichend ist.


SchleienStefan du meintest vorher du hast für verschiedene Anwendungen (denk mal verschiedene Köder?) verschiedene Snaps, reicht da nicht ein Snap aus zb die von Spro also die runden die müssten doch für alles taugen ?


Macht Ihr an eure Wobbler und Co noch einen Sprengring dran, oder hängt Ihr die Snaps einfach so ein ?

Dadurch sollen die Köder ja besser laufen...


----------



## MarcinMaximus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aha. Daher das Problem. In 4" wiegen RealBait und Swimbait beide ~40g.
> 
> In 8" gibt es aber keinen RealBait, nur SwimBait. Die hat in 6" auch ~80g, in 8" dann eben ~130g
> 
> Wie verwechselt man Köder in 4" und 8"? |uhoh: Ist ja immerhin das doppelte?


 
6", nicht 4". Hatte nur 20cm gelesen und meine Real Bait (floating) in 6" gewogen. #q


----------



## MarcinMaximus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Waage muss demnächst erstmal ne digitale bis 200g kaufen.
> 
> Kriegt man ja schon für 30-40€


 
Meinst Du eine einfach digitale Küchenwaage? Die gibt es ab 10 €.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/ref=a9_sc_1?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Ak%C3%BCchenwaage+digital&keywords=k%C3%BCchenwaage+digital&ie=UTF8&qid=1273841198


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ne habe andere Waagen gemeint.... willst glaub nicht wissen was für welche.... hahaaaa #d|splat2:



Wie isn dat, zum Köfi fischen sind meine 12ft 2,75lbs und 3lbs Karpfenruten wohl besser geeignet als die 100g 2,7m Hectrute die ich da jetzt kaufe ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wie isn dat, zum Köfi fischen sind meine 12ft 2,75lbs und 3lbs Karpfenruten wohl besser geeignet als die 100g 2,7m Hectrute die ich da jetzt kaufe ?


 

So isses. Steht halt Karpfenrute drauf..., aber sonst?
#c
Kannste beruhigt nehmen!


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ne ne hab da kein Problem mit, dachte halt das die Karpfenruten da besser für taugen war mir nur nich ganz sicher.

Schon der Aktion wegen, oder ..?... #c..........


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

boah dat war doch bloss n Witz... ey zuhart !


was war jetzt da so schlimm dran.... muss ich nicht verstehen.......


----------



## Gloin (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Ich verwende Snaps von Savage Gear oder Spro in verschiedenen Größen (dem Köder angemessen halt).


----------



## Gloin (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Was ich damit sagen will: die sind beide empfehlenswert, finde die von Savage Gear vom Gefühl her noch nen Tick besser/robuster...


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Danksche, aber die Savage Gear Snaps sehen ja genau gleich aus wie die Berkley Snaps.... meinst nicht das runde Snaps vorallem bei Wobblern und so besser sind für deren Laufverhalten ???

Glaub die Spro hab ich letztens mal im Ebay gesehen.

Von welcher Firma sind eigentlich diese Duo Lock Snaps ?

Werd wohl mal von jeder Firma 1 Packung kaufen und dann sehe ich ja welche ich am besten finde.*

Was haltet Ihr von den Snaps mit Kugellagerwirbel, bringts das wirklich..(?).. weil die Kugellagerwirbel sind ja nicht grad billig ?*










*Mannnn SchleienStefan |director:|director:|director:|director:das war echt nur n blöder Witz, hab leider n bissle nen schrägen Humor den "fremde" oft falsch abschlucken.....*

 *Tut mir Leid, das war ECHT NICHT SO GEMEINT !!!* |splat2:|splat2:|splat2:|splat2:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Robuste und wirklich brauchbare Snaps kommen Asari, Owner oder Rosco. Kugellagerwirbel braucht man nur wenn man Blinker oder Vergleichbares (TwinTurner) einsetzt. Bei Wobblern, Gummifischen, Spinnern, .. hat man keinen Schnurdrall, ergo braucht man keinen Wirbel.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Oki Doki.


christian bringst du an deine KuKös die nur ne Öse haben nachträglich noch einen Sprengring an, also da wo du dein Stahlvorfach/Hauptschnur per Snap mit dem Köder verbindest ?

Weil jemand bei Fish/Men meinte das würde das Laufverhalten bedeutend verbessern und die Hebelwirkung beim Drill verringern bzw fast ausschalten ?

Hört sich jedenfalls logisch an, ausprobieren werd ichs auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Nur wenn ich Blinker/Spinner/Wobbler auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet habe und da kommt dann ein Sprengring direkt an den Haken.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Dachte die Applause 4000 kostet auch so knappe 100€ aber heidabizga die würds grad für 67€ geben, ich glaub die check ich mir ab, in dem Shop wollt ich mir sowieso 2-3 Plano KuKö Boxen und die Berkley Snaps holen.

Hat bei dem Bergedorfer Angelzentrum schonmal jemand bestellt - taugt der Laden was (günstig ist er ja) ?


----------



## pfefferladen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

|laola:


Welche Rute und Rolle wirds denn jetzt eigentlich. ??  |supergri

|laola:


----------



## Bobster (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Wetten...er nimmt seine Karpfenruten :q


----------



## pfefferladen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

|laola:

Wenn die Weiber Schuhe kaufen ist das ein ähnliches Verhalten. :vik:

|laola:


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

Jo ich weiß is immer schlimm bei mir... Tittis sind mir aber noch nicht gewachsen... habe grad geschaut...... :q

Also entweder wirds die Jenzi Mitzuki Live Bait mit 40-100g in 2,7m für 75€

Oder die Uli Beyer Edition E. mit 20-110g in 2,7m für 79€ !

Dazu die 4000er Applause kostet grad nur 67€, Schnur weiß ich noch nicht entweder ich nehm die 10lbs Power Pro oder die Stroft R4.

Das bei der Rolle eingesparte Geld investier ich in einige Kleinteile die ich dringend brauche, angel ja erst seit paar Monaten und da fehlt noch einiges an "Kleingruscht"......

Denk mit der Applause mach ich keinen Fehler !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche Hechtrute mit max. 150g + Rolle*

@Knigge
Wenn ich mir so deine Postings, auch im Karpfenbereich so ansehe...

da sind ja doch so einige Tackle-Anfragen dabei, würd´s mich schon noch interessieren, wie lange die Kohle noch vorhält. Paß auf, sonst kannst du deinen Rutenwald in nem Jahr noch in ne Garage auslagern. 
Aber nicht, dass dann ein Posting alá "günstige Garage gesucht" kommt...


----------

